

Top Ubuntu app downloads for July 2012 - dplanella
http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/08/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-july-2012/

======
jarito
With all the talk about Valve getting Steam on Linux, this is very
interesting. 9/10 of the top paid apps are games. I can say that the main
reason I keep Windows around is gaming and office. Office is becoming less of
an issue as my company uses Macs almost exclusively, but games still keep the
platform around for me.

